# Border-less Picture Framing



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm not sure if what I'm looking for is actually called border-less framing. Let me describe what I'm looking for: I have (or, should I say, will), have two 24-by-28 inch posters, which I want to put up on the walls, but without a frame - and not just by themselves, either, as that looks incredibly bad. I'm essentially looking for a hard-back for them, typically around 2 cm (approx.) thick (I think) without a frame. I probably need a custom-designed one for them, and have the posters mounted to them as well. Where can you usually get this done, and approx. cost?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I have several movie posters that are laminated--they have composite wood backing with a beveled edge. Is that what you're looking for? It's not bad, price-wise... but I can't recall exactly how much it cost. Depending on the size I would imagine it's probably around $40-$50. Give or take.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Lars,

I think what you're thinking about is a foam-core mount. Almost any professional print studio will provide that. Albeit, this is not laminated as Manny suggests. Tho, I do know that you can get them sprayed with a protectant.

If it's for your wall.. I would go with laminated as Manny suggests.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

What Vexel said.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hmmm, don't know of any foamcore that would be as thick as 2 cm. The foamcore we use is 3/16". 

Photographic mounts can be several different materials. Foamcore, as noted, a heavy card called matboard, about 2mm thick and 1/8" masonite. Most of these will "cup" if not framed, even the masonite. I believe this is largely because of the adhesive. There are others, too. We have one vendor that uses a type of opaque white plastic, very durable and does not cup. It's fairly thin as well, I'd guess 2-3 mm. Can't recall the name...

In addition, what MannyP described as a composite wood backing. In this neck of the woods, Costco photo department can mount images on this backing. Don't know if they can do custom sizes or not, all you can do is try. It's about 1/2" thick.

As has been mentioned, laminating or spraying is a good thing-it will protect from smoke, ozone and other contaminants. Don't hang the posters in direct sunlight, they will fade faster than in indirect sunlight.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Plaque it.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

What Cameo said (hi Cameo!).

Costco will do it for you at a great price. I just had 5 24"x36" mounted there, the brand name is "plakit" but it is the particle board/beveled edge mounting that MannyP mentioned. Costco charged me about $32 each for that. Other photo places will do it or arrange to have it done. I know Zehr's here in Cambridge takes orders for it. Probably anywhere that will print the photos will do the mounting as well.


----------

